# Media  > Creator Showcase >  ClownMan Teaser trailer

## cfarias1983

Hi guys this is a comic I'm working on and new character I created called ClownMan. Without giving to much away the story is about a clown performer in the circus called Chris Mason he is a victim and witness of a horrific crime and as a result  it changes him and becomes a superhero in the process. Don't Forget to smile  :Smile: 
Official facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/clownman305
#clownman #clownman305

----------


## cfarias1983

Here is the cover

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

After Chris Mason (a clown performer in the circus)  is a victim of  unspeakable crime he loses everything but as a result gains  new powers  becomes  feared and known as Clownman to his enemies.

----------


## genesis_pig

I am surprised to see that the title ClownMan wasn't already taken, sounds like something Image might have already done in the 90s.

Anyway, all the best with this. How do you plan to release it?
As an advice, you could work a bit on your digital coloring/inking.

----------


## cfarias1983

> I am surprised to see that the title ClownMan wasn't already taken, sounds like something Image might have already done in the 90s.
> 
> Anyway, all the best with this. How do you plan to release it?
> As an advice, you could work a bit on your digital coloring/inking.


Thanks for checking it out  :Smile:  I loved the comics in the 90's when comic book stores were everywhere. I was planning on releasing it 100 percent independent unless it gets picked up  by a company not sure yet but I will let everybody know how that goes....  ClownMan has not been used,  that's why I took it. Almost every "Man" name has been taken, plantman,antman, spiderman,batman. You can also follow me on google plus. https://plus.google.com/u/0/+CarlosF...3/posts?tab=XX

----------


## cfarias1983

Different lighting effect

----------


## cfarias1983

MurderMask a serial killer controlled by an evil demon inside and deadly enemy to ClownMan found within Dark City.

----------


## cfarias1983

This is the credit page  Ive been working on. I used a combination of markers and  computer coloring

----------


## cfarias1983

A liitle insight of who Chris Mason is

----------


## cfarias1983

Don "La Muerte" Carrone most respected and feared crime boss in Dark City

----------


## CharlesM

> This is the credit page  Ive been working on. I used a combination of markers and  computer coloring


I like this.

----------


## CharlesM

I watched the video. The voices are difficult to make out, but that aside, it's a good video. I liked it. I particularly liked the "Don't forget to smile" quip at the very end. The music fit the mood of the video.

----------


## cfarias1983

> I watched the video. The voices are difficult to make out, but that aside, it's a good video. I liked it. I particularly liked the "Don't forget to smile" quip at the very end. The music fit the mood of the video.


Aha thanks a lot Charles your right about the voicing , It could have been tweaked up a bit maybe for the final trailer , I'll try to improve it. I think your right about the eery music fitting the video cause it is a  creepy,crazy ,wacky story. Thanks again for checking it out and for your critique on it..much appreciated. :Big Grin:

----------


## cfarias1983

In a city filled with crime, murder and chaos" The Dark City Circus" provides a small glimpse of happiness to citizens living in fear.

----------


## cfarias1983

New Official Facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/clownman305

----------


## Herojaxx

I love your color work in your artwork. It's extremely nice!

----------


## cfarias1983

> I love your color work in your artwork. It's extremely nice!


Thanks for stopping by and  taking a look at the project hero thanx a lot for your words  :Smile:

----------


## StrongStyleSpirit

Loved this!

----------


## cfarias1983

> Loved this!


 Hi strong Thanks a lot for stopping by. Its still in the early stages but hopefully it could develop into something different and cool  :Smile:

----------


## cfarias1983

FreakShow-  An experiment gone wrong but than used as a attraction for the masses to redicule.

----------


## cfarias1983

A few questions are answered... or not ?  :Frown:

----------


## CharlesM

> A few questions are answered... or not ?


I didn't care for that video.

----------


## Goggindowner

Free, unsolicited advice:

If you are going to write, you need to have a certain level of command for the written English language. This means knowing when to use punctuation and grammar. If you want to be taken seriously, you have to fix it immediately. There are major grammar problems in your actual posts on CBR. I get it, this is the internet blah blah blah, but some of those same mistakes have popped up in the limited number of panels you have shown us so far. If English is your second language or this is just something you aren't good at, get help.

----------


## cfarias1983

> I didn't care for that video.


It was just a short teaser, I'm  working on a few longer animations coming soon  :Smile: .

----------


## cfarias1983

The show Continues....

----------


## cfarias1983

> Free, unsolicited advice:
> 
> If you are going to write, you need to have a certain level of command for the written English language. This means knowing when to use punctuation and grammar. If you want to be taken seriously, you have to fix it immediately. There are major grammar problems in your actual posts on CBR. I get it, this is the internet blah blah blah, but some of those same mistakes have popped up in the limited number of panels you have shown us so far. If English is your second language or this is just something you aren't good at, get help.


Cool  I will look it over and try to get it perfect   :Smile:  . I saw one minor mistakes in the spelling  when the ringmaster is talking panel "gentleman " was spelled wrong I fixed it.I will be using a spell check from now on thanks for pointing that out .

----------


## cfarias1983

EightBall a codename for a top secret military program to produce a perfect killing machine using electromagnetic radiation. Now delivering terror throughout Dark City.

----------


## cfarias1983

This is another character that will be introduced in the clownman series. Priestess, over a thousand years old she is immortal and a protector of a ancient cathedral containing ancient powerful manuscripts. She has seen the changes in humanity and now is a witness to horrific nightmare that is called Dark City.

----------


## cfarias1983

ClownMan vs MurderMask

----------


## CharlesM

You should do a Kickstarter for this.

----------


## cfarias1983

> You should do a Kickstarter for this.


Charles I have no idea what kickstarter is... I heard briefly about it, what exactly  is that used for.

----------


## CharlesM

> Charles I have no idea what kickstarter is... I heard briefly about it, what exactly  is that used for.


To raise money for all kinds of different projects, including for the printing of comic books. Kickstarter is a crowdfunding platform.

https://www.kickstarter.com/

----------


## cfarias1983



----------


## cfarias1983

> To raise money for all kinds of different projects, including for the printing of comic books. Kickstarter is a crowdfunding platform.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/


Sounds great I guess when I get closer to finishing the  first issue Ill try it out.

----------


## cfarias1983

MadMonkey , After convict Lucos Cane was injected with gorilla DNA following a new series of experiments, the result was chaos in the Dark City Laboratories.

----------


## cfarias1983

The Reaper, After Being left for dead in a abandoned Corn field . A body was possessed by horrible evil from the ground. The Reaper as he is known, now dwells within the slums of dark city searching for ClownMan.

----------


## cfarias1983

SoulCollecter, Part of a secret ancient society of fallen demons and angels called the SoulCollecters whose main purpose was to drain the life amongst the living to gain more power for their sacred rituals and sacrifices.

----------


## cfarias1983

In a city filled with no hope , The Dark City underground gives a few brave citzens the freedom to speak their mind.

----------


## cfarias1983

I decided to stay 100 percent independent at the moment. I'm starting up new comic book company and website called Wicked Comics which will be publishing ClownMan and other titles.

----------


## cfarias1983

Wicked Comics website is now up. Still working out some bugs but come check  out the progress so far  :Smile: 
http://www.wicked-comics.com/main_page.html
www.wicked-comics.com

----------


## cfarias1983

Deep within the slums of Dark City, Chris Mason makes his way into Renegade territory.

----------


## cfarias1983

Some Great  fan art I received for Clownman so far.




http://www.wicked-comics.com/fan-art.html

----------


## cfarias1983

Trigger, a hired hitman and ex member of los muertos drug cartel he was given a death sentence by orders of " La Muerte" . His family was assassinated and he was shot multiple times in the face and had his arm blown off. With superior technology he was able to create a new prosthetic arm and Laser eyesight that enabled him to kill with precision .

----------


## cfarias1983

Intro logo for movies and various projects has been created let me know what you guys think :Smile:

----------


## cfarias1983

Bloodstone is a superhero and healer he gets his power by protecting and collecting theses sacred blood stones from the evil
 shadow demons.

----------


## cfarias1983

Altered costume That I fixed

----------


## cfarias1983

Short bio for BloodStone A fallen angel about to die entrusted a ancient secret into a human named Bishop Cross to hide him away from Gabriel the archangel who is on a mission to destroy and diminish mankind. In order to keep himself alive and retain his power Bishop most go on a quest to gather these sacred stones and become a hero , warrior and Legend known as BloodStone.

----------


## cfarias1983

New cover to BloodStone

----------


## cfarias1983

Newest Fan art received of character BloodStone now posted on the WickedComics website..

----------


## cfarias1983

New ClownMan shirts are on sale available in all sizes through the wicked comics website.
http://www.wicked-comics.com/shop.html

----------


## cfarias1983

New character Cronus added added to the wicked comics line up.

----------


## cfarias1983

New Concept Art From the graphic novel Cronus. The "Centaurion Army" A deadly army made out of half men, half horse creatures guarding the Godess Of power Aurelia.

----------


## cfarias1983

Why is Cronus on a horse...  In the story somewhere he must seek a war horse name Arion .

----------


## cfarias1983

Another shot of Cronus

----------


## cfarias1983

newest ClownMan piece

----------


## cfarias1983

New character justice added to the wicked comics universe.

----------


## cfarias1983

Newest fan Art piece of character Jinxy  :Frown:

----------

